# Acronym "XE"



## dfuller52 (15 Sep 2012)

I recently saw a copy of a Canadian service record from 1939-1945 that used the acronym XE as a unit.

Can anyone tell me what this was?


----------



## winnipegoo7 (15 Sep 2012)

Was it a RCAF service record?


----------



## Char1991 (15 Sep 2012)

dfuller52 said:
			
		

> I recently saw a copy of a Canadian service record from 1939-1945 that used the acronym XE as a unit.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this was?



Did a quick google and it was apparently the unit code for No. 6 Squadron

No 6 Sqn

Edit: After looking over wiki, it seems that No 6 Sqn was active during the years you mentioned.  I believe this may be the best bet based off of both links.

No 6 Sqn RCAF


----------



## exspy (15 Sep 2012)

dfuller52 said:
			
		

> I recently saw a copy of a Canadian service record from 1939-1945 that used the acronym XE as a unit.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this was?



The "X" list was the designation given to identify non-effective personnel.  Examples include soldiers under long term medical care, soldiers under sentence (in military prisons), soldiers who were prisoners of war, soldiers who were missing, etc.  The different categories were identified by a second character after the "X."  Unfortunately I don't have a copy of a contemporaneous "X" list available that I could look up for you.

Perhaps if you could explain the context of the service record entry, that would help.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## MikeL (15 Sep 2012)

According to wiki

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Royal_Canadian_Air_Force



> Domestic RCAF Squadron codes, 1939-45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sweat (15 Sep 2012)

Does that table not refer to the letters painted on the fuselage to one side of the roundel, with another letter painted on the other side of the roundel to indicate the aircraft's designation in the squadron? In this case it would appear XE (Roundel) A for example.

I had wondered about the X establishment as well, which I believe, was a Canadian Army device for posting people to so they could be replaced in units.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Sep 2012)

From Library and ArchivesCanada     List of Abbreviations Used in Military Service Files  -  "X"

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/022/022-909.011.023-e.html


> Abbreviation                            Meaning
> X-1                                        Prisoners of war (verified)
> X-10                                      All reinforcement personnel attached away from reinforcement units under appropriate authority
> X-10LGLB                             X-10 List General List B
> ...



There is no "XE" on this list, but that doesn't mean much.  The question was probably not yet raised (or raised often) to LAC.  Like many military abbreviations or acronyms, it could have been developed "locally" and while obvious to the originator (and others familiar with the circumstances) can cause scratching of one's head (or arse, depending on the proclivity of the reader).  Much would depend on the context in which it was used.


----------



## dfuller52 (15 Sep 2012)

Sorry all, I was working from memory of an army record I saw more than a week ago. It was, in fact, X3, and the man's service record, which had several infractions and hospital stints on it, seems to jive with the x-list provided, so thanks for that.

So, if I am understanding correctly, it was an administrative designation, rather than a unit or posting location.

The person asking me for assistance admitted that the man involved was a "bit of a screw-up".


----------



## exspy (15 Sep 2012)

dfuller52 said:
			
		

> So, if I am understanding correctly, it was an administrative designation, rather than a unit or posting location.



Correct.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------

